# GOOD QUALITY G GAUGE TRANSFORMER..



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,
Could you'll recommend a good G gauge transformer. Primary purpose is to run on average 2 large LGB locomotives on a single track but be able to "expand" its needs if need-be. I run stuff usually slow but for long periods of time. I remember way back that huge LGB one with the picture in the catalog of the guy flexing his arm, it seemed VERY expensive! So, good quality but not $500+ if thats possible.


Thanks


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 
I use mac's 10 amp transformer. Unless you plan to run multiple train at the same time, this one will be great.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at a Meanwell transformer contact Greg Elmassian, on here for specific details, will work now and in the future pretty much for any additions, and or whatever he recommends them usually. Regal


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

MRC's 10 amp "G" scale pack, item AG990, is listed at Trainworld for $195.99. You can check the details here: 

http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/category/detail.php?id=7889&find_section=494 

I have NO business interest with this supplier. I simply have and use this power pack. 

David Meashey


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I reccommend Bridgewerks, but they are expensive, I guess the prices have been creeping up since I last looked at them! Somewhat over $500.

The MRC is 10 amps and less. I know a guy that uses those.

MRC's Link, for stats; http://www.modelrectifier.com/index.asp

Ebay link, but may be able to get them cheaper.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MRC-Power-G...2eb840ecb3


Hope this helps.

Bubba


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

MRC's 10 amp "G" scale pack, item AG990 is what I meant to say. 

I see them on ebay new for less than 200 bucks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All around, nice power, ruggedly built, inexpensive. 

I have one. 

Greg


----------

